# Feeding pollen patties



## VBF (Apr 15, 2017)

One of my first year hives didn't store any honey this year, surprising as it was pretty strong going into fall. I've never had this happen before and have been keeping bees for about 5 years now. I've been feeding them white sugar since late November and recently bought a 10lb bucket of winter pollen patties. I put about 2lbs in the hive this afternoon. 
How often do you find you have to feed pollen patties? And how much?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Where you at? Some place in the USA? makes a difference you know as to how active bees are and how much they eat.
Put the state in your profile the boogie man won't get ya.

 Al


----------



## VBF (Apr 15, 2017)

alleyyooper said:


> Where you at? Some place in the USA? makes a difference you know as to how active bees are and how much they eat.
> Put the state in your profile the boogie man won't get ya.
> 
> Al


Being on this forum from my phone, there doesn't seem to be the option to. I'm in northern Michigan.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Love the UP, beautiful country, nice folks. Not sure if pollen patties is a good choice. Winter patties, founent, sugar or sugar board. They need the carbs in spring for brood.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Nothern Lower Or the UP?

Put some new paper sheets on the frame tops and pour on 4 to 5 pounds of sugar will last a lot longer than the pollen paddies. I put ours on during. awarm day if mid feb for a quick start, they will go thru a 8" pollen patty in a week.
Increaseing egg laying if it starts to warm up.
Go to the south east Michigan bee keepers dot org. they had recipes there for pollen pattys and candy boards.

 Al


----------

